# Mitfahrer/ -in gesucht



## badbank (18. August 2012)

hi zusammen, ich (32) komme aus mainz und fahre seit einiger zeit mountainbike, hab vorher schon radsport betrieben, kondition kann man aber ja nie genug haben...

habe mir vor kurzem im wildwechsel ein Ghost AMR 5900 gekauft und will das jetzt am liebsten in nem geilen bikepark wie etwa dem flowtrail in stromberg o.ä. einweihen.

ich studiere ab oktober an der fh mainz, aktuell arbeite ich bis nachmittags und suche daher neue leute mit denen man zusammen biken gehen kann, vielleicht auch mal weggehen kann o.ä.

freue mich auf eure antworten...


----------



## Kostemer (18. August 2012)

Hi ho

Schau doch mal in den Thread
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=590919
Durch den Gonsenheimer Wald kann man auch mal schöne Runden drehen wenn man nicht so weit weg fahren möchte.

Stromberg war ich persönlich noch nicht und ich hab keine Ahnung ob ich "Berg runter Faller" da schon fahren darf 

Ansonsten nächstes Jahr Platte wenn die Strecke fertig ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbank (18. August 2012)

wollen wir demnächst mal zusammen nach stromberg fahren? da gibt es verschiedene schwierigkeitsstufen - meines wissens nach 3 strecken.

wie alt bist du? fährst du schon lange?


----------



## Kostemer (18. August 2012)

Hi, bin 31.

Mit dem Fully bin ich erst seit kurzem unterwegs.
So bissel das Gefühl hab ich aber schon worauf es ankommt sag ich mal.
Jahre lang mit Skates auf der Pipe gefahren und so. Und andere sportliche Aktivitäten.
So ein wenig bleibt das was im Kopf hängen. Nur mit dem Alter hemmt man immer öfters wenn man von einem Abgrund steht 

Lust hätte ich schon. Derzeit entscheidet sich alles nur immer so kurzfristig da ich ne Menge noch nebei zu tun hab.


----------



## badbank (18. August 2012)

ich bekomme mein ghost amr mitte nächster woche.

hast du whatsapp??? falls ja könnten wir uns künftig darüber verständigen - wenn du magst schick mir deine nummer per PN...würd mich freuen wenn wir öfters ne runde drehen könnten...

so long...


----------



## stanleydobson (20. August 2012)

Hi

Komme auch aus mainz (neustadt) und bkn auch oft unterwegs wenn es geht

Stromberg wollte ich auch , mit zug nach bingen und dann mit bus weiter.
Eigentlich wollte ich diese woche schon fahren, aber ob ich fahrtechnisch schon so weit bin ist die andere frage und hab auch nur softprotektoren und wollte eigentlich mal nach richtigen schauen

Und ab freitag solls eh wieder regnen,dann ist die strecke ja zu

Aber generell würde ich mich über mitfahrer freuen,egal wohin, solange ich auf ihrem level bin  
Bin 31 jahre übrigens


----------



## badbank (20. August 2012)

hey stanleydobson,

klingt cool...

ich hoffe, dass ich diese woche mein bike bekomme - den monat steht noch mein umzug in eine neue wohnung an - das tut dem ganzen aber kein abbruch.

wegen protektoren wollte ich auch mal schauen - im taunus gibts das geschäft hibike, vielleicht kennst du das schon. meine freundin und ein freund von ihr haben mir schon davon vorgeschwärmt - also muss ich demnächst mal da hin.

nach stromberg will ich sobald mein bike fertig ist - dann aber nicht mim zug oder bus - nein mim auto - wenn du willst kannst mitfahren, komme dich dann in der neustadt abholen - vorderrad ab und hinten rein.

wie siehts aus? wollen wir per PN Nummern tauschen sodass wir internet unabhängig uns verabreden können...


----------



## badbank (20. August 2012)

hey kostemer, wie gesagt, nummern tauschen wäre meiner meinung nach die einfachste lösung...?!?!??


----------



## stanleydobson (20. August 2012)

Naja in manz gibts ja nkch das radhaus und andere kleinere läden....aber keine ahnung wie es da mit zubehör aussieht

Meld dich nochmal wenn du dein bike hast
Wie gesagt, ende der woche solls ja wieder regnen..da darf man eh nicht fahren in stromberg glaub ich

Wir könnten uns ma auch erstmal in mainz treffen für goha wald oder so


----------



## grosser (20. August 2012)

Der Wildhog-Trail in Stromberg ist immer eine Reise wert!
Ihr könnt auch von Bingen nach Stromberg biken.
Die blaue und rote Strecken sind auch für Anfänger ideal, da die Sprünge (blaue) überrollbar sind und an allen auch ein Chickenway vorbei führt.
Das Erstemal rollt man die Strecke ab und schaut sich das ganze mal an. 
Die DIMB bietet auch hervorragende Fahrtechnikkurse auf dem Trail an.


----------



## Fubbes (20. August 2012)

Die Biketreffs ab Bingen (Münster-Sarmsheim) führen immer wieder mal zum Flowtrail. Wenn also mal ein Interessierter dabei ist, lässt sich die Runde entsprechend gestalten.

   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stanleydobson (21. August 2012)

Joa dann ist man aber schon tot wenn man jn stromnerg ankommt


----------



## Fubbes (21. August 2012)

Das kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Bis jetzt ist mir noch kein Mitfahrerverlust aufgefallen


----------



## stanleydobson (21. August 2012)

Das sind doch 30/40 kilometer oder so


----------



## Fubbes (21. August 2012)

Hin und zurück, ja. 2 1/2 h Gesamtfahrzeit.


----------



## Fubbes (21. August 2012)

Hier der Track von Sonntag, inklusive Flowtrail:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.107147.html


----------



## stanleydobson (21. August 2012)

Hmmm 13 km ab bingen hbf liest sich machbar bei google maps...wenns allerdings nur bergauf geht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (21. August 2012)

Bin halt von der alten Schule, da macht bergauffahren den größten Anteil am MTBiken aus 

13 km auf dem direktesten Weg könnte hinkommen. HM geschätzt 500 hm.


----------



## stanleydobson (21. August 2012)

Laut google maps müsste doch der weg südwestlich am rhein nach trechtingshausen auch was wert sein !? Da sieht man ja nur wald bzw grün...


----------



## Fubbes (21. August 2012)

Du meinst den Radweg?


----------



## stanleydobson (21. August 2012)

Keine ahnung welche wege es da gibt
Mir ist da nur dieses riesen wald/grünstück eben aufgefallen entlang des rheins ab bingen


----------



## Fubbes (21. August 2012)

Du meinst den Binger Wald. Auch dieses Gebiet wird vom Biketreff abgedeckt. 
Man kann unser "Revier" etwa so eingrenzen: Nahe, Guldenbach (inkl. Stromberg/Flowtrail), Kandrich, Niederheimbach, Rhein.


----------



## stanleydobson (21. August 2012)

Bei googlemaps steht "morgenbachtal"


----------



## Maddin92 (21. August 2012)

Morgenbachtal ist ein Weg von vielen bei uns im Binger Wald, als einstieg in den Wald kann man den Weg nutzen, bergrunter einfach nur Waldautobahn mit einigen Wanderern am WE oder bei gutem Wetter.

Fahr am besten einfach bei uns bei den Treffs in Bingen mit, wenn du den Binger Wald und Umgebung mal kennenlernen willst. Fubbes und ich kennen uns da gut aus und können wir Wege zeigen und empfehlen.

Dein Tempo ist da nicht das Problem. Wir fahren niemandem davon oder lassen ihn zurück.

Und nicht vor längeren Touren zurückschrecken. Wenn du immer nur ne kurze Runde von ner stunde oder so fährst kommst du nicht weit.

Gruß
Maddin


----------



## stanleydobson (21. August 2012)

Naja meine tagesschnitt ist noch so bei 20/25 km ohne viele pausen, wenns mehr wird brauch ich pausen, sonst machts linke knie schlapp nach und nach , fahre ja erst wieder seit 2 wochen.

Man muss sich ja eh immer wieder aufs neue motivieren überhaupt alleine loszufahren, aktuell bei dem wetter hock ich jetzt seit 2 tagen daheim und mir fällt die decke auf den kopf, aber ich kann mich bej der hitze nicht aufraffen


----------



## Fubbes (21. August 2012)

Dann fehlt vielleicht wirklich noch ein bisschen Kondition ... Bzgl. der Temperaturen: morgens fahren und im Wald ist auch noch mal 5° kühler.

Den Binger Wald hier zu beschreiben, geht halt schlecht. Deswegen einfach mal mit fahren. Ein paar unserer Touren findest du hier.

Grüße,
Daniel

PS:  Danke Maddin


----------

